# Umbrella blind with windows.



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

I have a couple of the large turkey blinds that I use for retired guns. I like them because the bird boy can watch the action through the windows, which keeps the help happy.

Unfortunately, the camo pattern is mostly brown and the fields I am using are mostly green. 

I've been trying to find one of these umbrella blinds in a green camo pattern without success.

Anyone know where I can find one for sale?

Thanks in advance,

Jeff


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

Don't bother buying a new one. Just cut some fresh growing brush and attach it.

Dan Rice


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

captaindan said:


> Don't bother buying a new one. Just cut some fresh growing brush and attach it.
> 
> Dan Rice


Too much trouble for my help (spouse). I need a green one that won't stick out like a sore thumb when I set it up in a green field of fescue. I found a vendor who claimed to have it in green, but he send me a dark, mostly brown pattern I already have.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Someone in another thread mentioned that he spray paints golf umbrellas. Maybe you could spray paint it green.


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Hi Jeff,

This isn't a cheap option, but found this and it would suit your needs:

http://retrieverworld.com/products/umbrellablind/ubindex.htm

Anthony


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Anthony Heath said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> This isn't a cheap option, but found this and it would suit your needs:
> 
> ...


Thanks Anthony

Unfortunately, this is the vendor who told me on the phone he only had one color (green) in stock, but sent me two brown ones exactly like the other ones I already own. The bill was $199 for two of them. I'm shipping them back tomorrow.

I think I'm going to try green paint on one of my brown ones. 

See you tomorrow am at JTs

Jeff


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Check this out:

http://www.dogsafieldonline.com/Shop/Default.asp?ProdStock=R068-001_

FOM


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

FOM said:


> Check this out:
> 
> http://www.dogsafieldonline.com/Shop/Default.asp?ProdStock=R068-001_
> 
> FOM


Thanks Lainee

That's where I bought the ones I already have...but they aren't green. I think I've purchased four of them from Jerry over the past 2 years. Gave two away and kept two.

Mossy Oak Breakup has too much brown and is too noticeable when you are trying to retire that big umbella in the middle of 80 acres of green grass...no bushes, no trees.

I've also ordered some of the Avery grass mats and will paint a couple of them green when I paint one of the umbrellas.

How is that drawing program coming along? 
Would have been great to have it on Ken's thread http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=19899

Thanks again!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jeff T. said:


> Gave two away and kept two.


My mailing address is..... :wink: 

You know I looked at that thread and thought the same thing....I'm working on it! ~~ 

I'll get there sooner or later....hopefully sooner.

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Try Cabelas for the Double Bull brand of turkey blind. Its a tent type, easy to set up and take down but not cheap


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

DL said:


> Someone in another thread mentioned that he spray paints golf umbrellas. Maybe you could spray paint it green.


Thanks again for the idea. It was easy to do, and worked like a charm.

We used the newly painted umbrella this afternoon on a long retired water mark and it blended in very well.

Jeff


----------

